# Nase zubereiten!



## ThomasRö (5. Juni 2004)

Hi Boardies!
Ich hab heute morgen am Rhein(trotz extremen Bedingungen) eine Nase von 38cm gefangen. Damit sich die Strapazen sich lohnen hab ich mir gedacht: Die nimmste mit und kochste. Nun hab ich nirgends ein Rezept gefunden-wer kann mir helfen?


----------

